# Hana/cana Mod Wraps



## PeterHarris (8/7/14)

hi guys

who stocks wraps for the hana/cana locally?


----------



## eviltoy (8/7/14)

nobody it seems. Theres a shop in Cape Town called wrapmaster that wraps freehand though


----------



## Cat (9/7/14)

Even overseas, there's a problem - HANA - CANA, i happened to check one yesterday; the seller do not get it if you have a clone, they fit right.
So, Peter, doesn't the wife like the dots/bubbles? i think it looks quite nice, i tried to find it on google, gave up. ...cold box, cold metal Aerotank drip tip...  ...i've spent hours trying find some normal Delrin or plastic drip tips - not odd vase shapes or swirly colours, _not_ stainless.


----------

